# Serveur Musique



## jojo68 (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

voila déjà pas mal de temps que je galère, malgré une foule de renseignements bien utile sur ce forum.
Ci-dessous mes configurations :

1 serveur Buffalo Nas linkstation Pro Duo 2To qui est également DLNA (répertoire photos + répertoire music)
1 téléviseur Samsung compatible DLNA
1 ampli compatible DLNA
1 Apple TV ancienne génération 160Go
1 Ipad
2 iphones
1 Imac

pour faciliter l'accès aux morceaux de musiques + pochettes pour ma femme, je souhaiterais pouvoir choisir ma musique en fonction des pochettes visibles sur l Ipad ou
les iphones, sans pour autant mettre en fonction l' Imac. A ce jour, je n'arrive à voir les pochettes que sur mon portable PC, sous windows media. A savoir que le nas à l'indication serveur Itunes. Est ce totalement irréalisable ou faut il que je change le serveur pour autre chose ???? Est ce un problème de compatibilité de l'ensemble, bien que j'ai favorisé la fonction DLNA. Le faite de vouloir un ensemble homogène et d'accès simple totalement inimaginable ?????

D'avance merci pour votre aide.
Joel


----------



## nuunki (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelle est la finalité exactement ?
- rendre votre musique disponible sur l'ensemble de vos appareils ?
- lier chacun des morceaux à une pochette ?


----------



## jojo68 (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

oui je souhaiterais lier le tout. L'ampli est en reseau, et le tout d'acces simple d'utilisation.

exemple :

prendre l'IPAD, passer en revu les differentes pochettes, porter son choix sur l'une d'elle et valider pour lancer l'album. 
Je ne souhaiterais pas allumer le mac, et mes musiques sont sur un nas dans un repertoire "music".

En esperant etre clair, merci d'avance pour une aide.
Joel


----------

